# Where To Learn Taxidermy????



## SeaEalge (Jan 9, 2011)

i have been very interested in taxidermy for some time now and am wondering were i can go to learn the trade? i live in Riverside Country, the city of Lake Elsinore, and haven't been able to find a school to teach this. i am assuming that this is something that is very hands on in learning it. can you guys help me and give me some ideas where i can look? or even explain how you guys learned to prepare your animals.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

you can start at taxidermy.net


----------



## elkoholik (Mar 9, 2010)

Get on the Mckenzie website and request a catalog. They have some good videos. Once you've gone through them, start visiting taxidermists that are a bit of a drive from where you live, and ask them if you could work for free if they teach you the trade. 

If you live in their area, they will probably say no as they don't want to create competition for themselves. Most taxidermist enjoy sharing their expertise, and welcome someone willing to cape animals, flesh and prep hides, etc.., if they realize you are not a threat to their livelihood. 

Working side-by-side with a good Taxidermist is the best way to learn. Even if you had to pay him, it would be a lot more convenient and cost effective, then going to school for two months. Good luck.


----------



## SeaEalge (Jan 9, 2011)

that is exactly what i was thinking about doing! asking a guy if i could work for him for free in return for teaching me. but how far is "a bit of a drive"? an hour away? more? but hadn't really thought about going far away from where i live. great idea.


----------



## elkoholik (Mar 9, 2010)

I guess that would depend on the area. Just use your best judgement, and ask yourself if you started a business, would it pull any customers away from his client base? 

I started working for a Taxidermist a couple hours away. He consented to the deal since he knew I couldn't affect his business if I tried. I would stay in the area for two or three days, and we would work from about noon till 5:00 am while I was there. The problem actually became the distance. After a while, he wanted me there every chance I got, and told me he wished I lived 5 minutes up the road. He became a good friend of mine, and I told him, if I had lived 5 minutes away, you would have never agreed to teach me! 

At first, you will feel like a fifth wheel, because you'll probably have a hard time doing anything on your own that will meet his expectation. It is great if you have wood working skills, have a knack for finding driftwood, or other natural habitat material. Try to figure out anyway you can help him. If you weld, offer to build him a couple mounting stands. I made some really nice oak plaques for european skull, and turkey breast mounts, which were a lot higher quality than he was used to buying through a supply house. 

Also, you'll want to collect some animals for yourself to practice in his presence. I thought I knew how to splits lips and eye lids, until I met this guy. Very particular and a super close cutter. It was nearly impossible to do what he was doing as a novice, without cutting up the hide a bit. So get a few raw deer heads, so you can screw up your expendables and have some practice time before you start digging into his clients trophies.

Also, don't just go to the first Taxidermist you find. If you plan on being great, you need to learn from a great teacher. I highly recommend you go to a taxidermy show where they are competing. Don't try to spend your time at the show learning Taxidermy. Focus on understanding why certain mounts are ribbon winners, and what the judges look for as far as common mistakes in someone's work. Then critique the taxidermist's mounts where you are considering to work. Once you figure out what a great mount really looks like, you will start to loose appreciation for the work of many. I see mounts on here periodically that are terrible, but the customer is totally satisfied. It's nice the customer likes it, but if it were entered in competition, the judges would have a hard time keeping a straight face. 

Not that commercial work should be worthy of competition (that takes a tremendous amount of extra effort), but there are certainly basic elements that should be proper on any mount. Where and how the brisket should lay, ear butt muscle build and placement, eye position and claywork, finish on the nose exterior and interior, drumming, etc.. 

Well, I hope this points you in the right direction. Feel free to PM if you have an specific questions, and as Mr. Jones mentioned above, take a walk through Taxidermy.net.


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

look into pennsylvania institute of taxidermy... thats where i went to learn...


----------



## SeaEalge (Jan 9, 2011)

wow guys thanks for your help. to be honest i had no idea taxidermy was such a real art! i still want to learn but i think more for my own stuff. mostly for rugs and such.


----------



## 480 stu-ffer (May 2, 2011)

I agree with the 

http://www.taxidermy.net site for good info..


----------

